# Atheros AR9271 USB WLAN Driver required



## chakrapradeep (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello Team,
Greetings for the Day!

I require Atheros AR9271 USB WLAN Driver for FreeBSD 11.1 & 11.2
Any help would be appreciated
Thank you!


----------

